# User 'Crystalmarsh' is either stupid or a scammer



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 2, 2013)

SevenString.org - View Profile: crystalmarsh

Dude messaged me asking if I were still interested in buying an Axe Fx Ultra or Axe Fx II - he has no posts and joined in the last two or three days.

I tried to report him but he has no posts and you can't report people's messages. 

Just a heads-up.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 2, 2013)

Got a sketchy message baiting me to email him over a mint JPXI-7.

Smells like a scammer IMO


----------



## Volteau (Nov 2, 2013)

I got one just recently telling me he has an Axe Fx 2 in "good or perfect" condition (good OR perfect? Which is it?). Sure man. Sure. Plus I had already posted I found one prior to him sending the message.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 2, 2013)




----------

